# Blockade Runner



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

This is fun stuff. It comes as a crumble cake, but the rum has bonded the bits of tobacco together in such a way as to not crumble, but peel off in layers so as to create something of a flake. It smells interesting in the tin. Kind of musty, earthy, and faintly of molasses and rum. Mine seemed a bit damp straight from the tin when I broke it up, but it didn't need to sit for more than a few minutes before loading and lighting. Having been smoking a few different "Navy Blends" in the last few weeks I am really enjoying comparing these to each other and getting a better feel for the genre. There are some very similar notes to the VA with rum flavors you get in PS Lux Navy Flake, but the lack of Perique in this blend leaves it a bit more mellow. When compared to McC's Navy Cavendish, it seems darker, fuller, and has a MUCH bigger Nic kick. As for use, I just crumbled some up( go figure), packed it in a pipe which when compared to others in my rack might be considered small, and didn't force the density of the pack. I found that this stuff seems to prefer to be left on the loose side in the bowl, so don't get a crazy with the tamper. Getting it going can take a little work. For me it was light, puff puff, tamp, light, puff puff, light again. After that it was sit back and hold on for the ride. I can't comment on the room note to deeply as I tend to smoke alone, but I found myself thinking of a good double maduro from time to time when I would catch a whiff coming off the bowl. Don't expect it to be rum flavored like an aromatic off the drugstore shelf, but occasionally, there would be something you might discern as rum-like in the back ground. But for the most part it comes across as a melange of virginia leaf. Sometimes sweet, sometimes soft and buttery, and sometimes it fools me into thinking that the tastiest burley in the world is in there.....I don't think there is, but I like the effect. SOme folks have called BR boring , dull, or monochromatic. At the risk of sounding accusatory, I will declare user error! The flavors in this will change drastically depending upon you puffing cadence. I have had a blast through changing my pace and making the tobacco bend to my will. Get it a bit hot and you can snork that warm baking cookie/cupcake that good VAs are known for. Keep it on the cool side and I can find butterscotch or caramel with a hint of hot buttered rum. Somewhere in between I ran into a smooth, soothing note that makes me think of watching the ocean on a damp, gray day. I've been smoking it in two pipes, a Savinelli Milano deLuxe, and WWI era WDC Navajo. Both are smaller straight billiards with moderate bowl thickness and a very light draw. I haven't had any gurgles from BR, and don't have much if any need to swab with pipe cleaners mid smoke on either pipe. Also, this is as bite free a navy blend as I have tried. Just don't let bite free fool you into forgetting the vitamin N content. If you have a low tolerance, have a seat when you smoke this. If you have been wanting to jump into the world of navy smoke, give Blockade Runner a shot, and make sure to buy some other labels as well. Half the fun is in comparing them!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent review as always David! 

I've been thinking of exploring Navy flakes myself. I only have PS Navy Flake, which has gone unsmoked so far. I'll be considering this for my next project!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> Excellent review as always David!
> 
> I've been thinking of exploring Navy flakes myself. I only have PS Navy Flake, which has gone unsmoked so far. I'll be considering this for my next project!
> 
> ...


Try going for a vertical tasting.....PS LNF, McC's Navy Cav, then the Blockade Runner. It is a serious build up. I still need to get to some other tobaccos I have stashed away in the genre, but I want to get through what I have open first.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Funny that you just reviewed this, I've been wanting to try it for a while. I JUST picked up a tin of it yesterday, I'm gonna let it rest for a little while before lighting it up though.

Great review!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

C&D owes you the sales commission on my tin, David!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

MarkC said:


> C&D owes you the sales commission on my tin, David!


hmmm....I should give them a call.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Also, this is as bite free a navy blend as I have tried. Just don't let bite free fool you into forgetting the vitamin N content. If you have a low tolerance, have a seat when you smoke this.


After last nights bowl, I really feel this should have been in *BOLD* print!


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I find both PS luxury navy flake and McC navy cav both better. I didn't care for the C&D blockade runner couldn't finish it gave the rest of the tin away just my 2c.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

nate560 said:


> I find both PS luxury navy flake and McC navy cav both better. I didn't care for the C&D blockade runner couldn't finish it gave the rest of the tin away just my 2c.


Different strokes, ya know? That's what's great about the world of pipes, if it isn't a blend for you, it will be for someone!ipe:


----------

